# Signature FR



## frorider (9. August 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe seit ca. einem Jahr ein Signature FR Innenlager (erst im BigHit, dann im Bullit und im Moment liegt es auf dem Schreibtisch  ). Nach ca. 3 Monaten ist mir die rechte Lageschale gebrochen, ohne dass ich irgendwelche krassen Drops gesprungen bin oder schlimme Stürze hinter mir habe. Von einem 120-Innenlager sollte man eigentlich etwas mehr erwarten können, aber nun gut. Mein Händler hat das Innenlager inklusive der gebrochenen Lageschale eingeschickt und nach ca. 2 Wochen kam alles in dem gleichen Beutel zurück. Ob sich jemand die Mühe gemacht hat, das Lager überhaupt anzuschauen weiß ich nicht.

Da ich keine Lust hatte nochmal ein paar Wochen zu warten, habe ich mir eine neue Lagerschale bestellt und das Innenlager wieder eingebaut. Vor 2 Wochen hat das Lager dann angefangen unglaublich laut zu knacken, bestimmt 10 "Knack-Geräusche" pro Kurbelumdrehung. Ich denke Mal, dass die Lager kaputt sind (und dass, obwohl ich im Winter nicht gefahren bin und auch sonst Touren bei Regen vermeide).

Inzwischen ist das Lager wieder ausgebaut und ein Reserve-Innenlager ist drin. Was soll ich jetzt mit meinem Signature FR Innenlager anstellen? Kann man die Lager einzeln austauschen oder muss ein komplett neues Innenlager her? Geht sowas noch auf Garantie?

MfG
Fabian


----------



## Phil Claus (9. August 2004)

Hi Fabian,

zu Deiner Anfrage möchte ich Dir folgendes mitteilen:

Offensichtlich war das von Dir genannte Innenlager nicht zur Begutachtung hier, da wir a. entweder das Innenlager nach Rücksprache mit dem Kunden wieder instandsetzten, oder wir b. das Lager mit einem entsprechenden Vermerk wieder zurücksenden. Da beide Fälle nicht zutreffen liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass Dein Lager bis dato noch bei uns zur Begutachtung war. 

Lagerschalen von Innenlagern sind Verschleißteile und können ausgetauscht werden. Ich empfehle Dir, Dein Innenlager mit dem Originalkaufbeleg (wichtig zur Feststellung eines Garantiefalles) durch einen authorisierten Race Face Händler zur Bearbeitung an uns einsenden zu lassen. Nach Erhalt und Begutachtung werden wir dann Dich oder Deinen Händler kontaktieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

